# Advice for new DX2 owner



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok, experts, advice is needed on what to do to make the new DX2 as awesome as the DX that has to be replaced due to a camera button issue (don't take many pictures, but you can't do anything in CWM without that button!). I've done a bit of browsing in the DX2 forums and it doesn't look like the selection of ROMS is as great as what I was seeing for the DX, is this a fact? Also are there any AIO files available from TeamBlackHat to bring this thing up to current OS (which I guess is 2.3.5)? Will most of the apps I had for the DX run on the DX2? Any other pitfalls or suggestions?

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Not exactly what you were looking for, but I think if you scroll through the cwm menu 2 times, it enables the menu button...

I always wondered about the lack of attention the dx2 had. I figured it was due to how much trouble the dx was to get where its at, nobody wanted to do it again lolol, or maybe better phones came out at the same time..(?)..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

there is only one advice for any dx2 owner. run as fast as u can.

stupid motorola does not like their own device.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah matjmonk if you still haven't done the up yet I'd stay where you are. As was noted you can use power button to select in CWM; you can also flash RZR recovery which doesn't use the camera button...

My friend has an X2 that I had a chance to play with for a bit to root and do some other updates. Not a fun phone. Its basically a dual-core X; but the dual-core as far as I could tell was not all that good. My X felt by far snappier even when it was on stock GB than his X2 on stock GB did. Plus there is very little support for the X2; it just didn't get that much love by people actually buying it because it came out about the same time as 4G but its not 4G. Bootloader has further issues that had to be worked around, they only got 2nd-init working a few months ago for it, so CM and MIUI are just now getting started; and with no gaurantee that it will ever be as stable as on the X just due to the low amount of activity, a dev may drop it and thats it.

he X has had time to grow; and despite a locked bootloader has a very large user base so Devs flocked to it; and also why we still have quite a few devs around. It was a flagship phone for a long time; the X2 was sorta a red-headed stepchild. Plus CM7/MIUI on the X are really getting to the point now on the X they are just as much or more identical to phones that have unlocked bootloaders, which makes me laugh. My neighber has an OG EVO 4G; and the MIUI on there can't pick up 4G and HDMI-out doesn't work, also doesn't have 1% etc... it makes me amazed all the work the devs can do around that locked bootloader.

Not knocking anyone that has an X; and haven't had any real experience besides some fooling around on my friend's, rooting, bootstrapping; etc, but the history the X2 is fairly well-known. Between the two, I'd say almost everyone I've ever spoken to prefers the OG X. Even my friend had an OG X, his was replaced and the had given him an X2; and he says he always wishes he had his old X back.

Just my two cents (and my friend's)


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Yeah matjmonk if you still haven't done the up yet I'd stay where you are. As was noted you can use power button to select in CWM; you can also flash RZR recovery which doesn't use the camera button...
> 
> My friend has an X2 that I had a chance to play with for a bit to root and do some other updates. Not a fun phone. Its basically a dual-core X; but the dual-core as far as I could tell was not all that good. My X felt by far snappier even when it was on stock GB than his X2 on stock GB did. Plus there is very little support for the X2; it just didn't get that much love by people actually buying it because it came out about the same time as 4G but its not 4G. Bootloader has further issues that had to be worked around, they only got 2nd-init working a few months ago for it, so CM and MIUI are just now getting started; and with no gaurantee that it will ever be as stable as on the X just due to the low amount of activity, a dev may drop it and thats it.
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone that replied, my limited experience with this phone (since last Thursday) has shown that everything said is true. I am seriously not impressed with this thing and I will more than likely call VZW this afternoon and see if I can either get something else or send this one back and just live with a bad camera button on the X. The mucked up camera button does make it hard to flash anything, but for OS's you can't beat MIUI or Vortex on the X. I've flashed Eclipse twice and MIUIX2 on the X2 and have SBF'd 3 times since I got this thing. I was excited to try the MIUI, but half the apps didn't work so that was a source of another SBF since I needed my Audible app to work due to an upcoming long car trip. Also I've noticed that this thing drops out of 3g at the drop of a hat and the display is not as sharp as my X. The touchscreen seems quite insensitive since I have to touch on things multiple times to get them to open and to top it all off, some of my photo's that I had on the X will not display correctly on the X2. It's possible that I have a bad phone (that's going to be my complaint to VZW) but if this is indicitive of the phone, it is not very good.

Cheers


----------



## tchills (May 13, 2012)

i agree with all lol
i was actually pretty stoked when i first got my X2. Then i got to get to know it
i dont know how many people i see on the market leaving feedback about force close and whatnot.....aaand a great deal of them are DX2 owners lol
Couple stable roms which isnt ICS or anything
Kinda have to compromise between customization or bugs....and thats a damper on the ol' spirit aye








Basically anything that would make you fall in love with your x2 again....comes with cockroaches

I will give it props for performance after i did the V6 supercharger script. huge improvement, very snappy and responsive. i had cpu monitor on for a bit and between the 2 cores it was maybe half capacity tops, i could open like 4-5 things actively only noticing slight stress from the workload but guess what...force close like its friday at the bar. Not even performance testing...just going to click on good ol' root browser which would hang and force close about 5 times before it would launch
you can make a game out of it though like whack a mole. Oh no freeze! Quick application info, we're running out of time "force close". Shit it still wont work........we're gonna have to clear data again captain. This app will not stop giving me the black face


----------



## warlord (May 20, 2012)

On a brighter note...
My wife has an X2 and she loves it. It is her first smart phone and has nothing to compare it too. When she got it, I took it and put Liberty 3 V1 on it so we would be close to the same ROM ( I am running Liberty 3 V2 ). I see the problems she is having with it and cant wait to get her some thing better. It would be great if Liberty 3 V2 got ported to the X2, but it would be time better spent on a better device.


----------

